# strawberry bank fishing?



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been to the berry a few times and went through the ice once,and caught some chubs(yuck) I would love for my wife to catch a nicer fish than the 10 inches we have been catching all season, we want to be up there on labor day but not sure where the best or even a good spot would be from the bank anyone want to help me?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

It's gonna be tough until it gets cooler. Fish are still pretty deep. That said I would try the ladders or haws point. I haven't been out since spring but know it can be tough with the hot weather. Good luck.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Solder Creek side,by the dam,go out on the arm and try off the point or west side,but you will have a bunch of folks there with you


----------

